

A Stick Figure Guide to the Advanced Encryption Standard (2009) - angersock
http://www.moserware.com/2009/09/stick-figure-guide-to-advanced.html

======
lucb1e
My favorite slide:
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Zfbv3mHcYrc/Sre5JqBKZyI/AAAAAAAABn...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Zfbv3mHcYrc/Sre5JqBKZyI/AAAAAAAABn8/Op-
n-e0JVaA/s1600-h/aes_act_3_scene_02_agreement_1100.png)

~~~
zidar
Should be added to many text books too.

------
AlexanderDhoore
We, the people[1], demand more Stick Figure Guides!!

[1] mostly me

~~~
VLM
[http://mathwithbaddrawings.com/](http://mathwithbaddrawings.com/)

Assuming you're specifically demanding stick figures doing math. It tends
towards middle school level math and light comedy. The mystery of "point nine
repeating" which was pretty interesting in 7th grade, and a skit along the
lines of four technical professions try to split the check at a restaurant.

If someone knows of higher level stick figure math (aside from the linked AES
discussion) that would be interesting.

Theoretically there are probably startup ideas around stick figure
presentation online (a blogging / image service oriented strictly around
sequential stick figures and comics?) or maybe in the infrastructure of
something not as formalized and boring as visio but a little more cleaned up
than a phone camera shot. Or an online service dedicated to cleaning up phone
camera pics WRT hand drawings maybe even with OCR.

------
bcj
I remember finding this comic very useful when I had to implement AES for a
crypto class.

~~~
thex86
Implementing AES for crypto class? Seems the kind of school I would love to go
to.

~~~
jevinskie
You might like my intro to ASIC/HDL course that I took as a junior at Purdue
University. My team won an "AMD Design Award" for our VHDL implementation of a
timing-attack-proof AES encryptor that sits on a PCIe bus. [0] Other, wanted,
features were omitted (like decryption) for die space concerns. This animation
was popular among my team. =)

One of the features that helped it win the award is that it used file IO for
"language bridging". Most of the other projects were pure VHDL. Our project
used Python to verify the VHDL and Python AES implementations against each
other. Fairly simple (OK, VHDL file IO isn't great) in practice but very
powerful in effect.

We also had an interactive demo where you would enter a block and key. The
Python implementation would encrypt the block and print the output. We would
also run the key and block through ModelSim running our VHDL implementation
(making sure to go through the PCIe bridge). The output was displayed to the
user, allowing them to "see with their own eyes" that the implementation was
correct. It was a powerful demonstration. The other team that also won
implemented a Java simulator for their 3D "GPU", at least as much as a GPU you
can do in 2 mm x 2 mm with ~35 um feature size standard gates.

0: [https://github.com/jevinskie/aes-over-
pcie](https://github.com/jevinskie/aes-over-pcie)

------
13throwaway
If this page displays wrong for you too and you just want to view the images.
[http://pastebin.com/MDk6uv1X](http://pastebin.com/MDk6uv1X)

